# Swimmingpool-Umbau ???



## uljanosch (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Bin ganz neu hier und stelle mich kurz vor. Heiße Sabine und bin 41 Jahre  Thema Teich ist bei uns eigentlich Neuland .... Haben ein Haus gekauft und somit einen kleinen schönen Teich in dem auch ein paar Fische rumtümpeln. Nun haben wir aber im Garten auch einen Swimmingpool (8x4m und ich glaube ca. 1,70 tief). Den würden wir gerne zum Teich umwandeln, damit wir endlich einen schönen Teich für schöne Fische bekommen   . Hat hier einer Tipps, wie man das am besten macht ?????    
Gruß Sabine*


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallo Sabine, 

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen ! 

Und dann gleich zu Deiner Frage: Tipps bekommst Du ne Menge ! 
Aber bitte erstmal gib ne genauere Beschreibung vom IST-Zustand und was Ihr euch so selber vorstellt. 

Fotos Skizzen usw.... wären nicht schlecht.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## uljanosch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Danke für`s Willkommen 
Aaaalso der pool ist einfach ein riesen-rechteck die aber mit blauer folie ausgelegt ist (wir dachten, das muß bestimmt mit richtiger Teichfolie ausgelegt werden). Ansonsten ist in einer Ecke eine Treppe (da soll dann mal die Flachuferzone hinkommen) . Tja, Ideen .... Auf der einen Seite hätten wir gerne Felsen , dann eine perfekte Bepflanzung und bei dieser Größe sollen  auch Koi`s einziehen (wobei wir zwei WaxDick haben, die gerne von dem kleinen Teich in den großen ziehen würden ).
Gruß Sabine*


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Und die Folie liegt auf der Erde ? 
Oder ist darunter gemauert ? 
Mach mal Fotos bitte ... klingt doch interessant das ganze.

Wolf


----------



## uljanosch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Ja, die Folie liegt brav auf dem Boden, macht zwar einige Falten aber sonst ist sie o.k. und ich glaube darunter ist Beton (Rein vom Gefühl her)
Mache morgen mal Bilder .... Jetzt ist es wohl zu dunkel .....


----------



## uljanosch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Habe noch ien Bild vom Pool gefunden ... Versuche es mal hier rein zu setzen.


----------



## uljanosch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

So, das hat geklappt   (Ich bin stolz auf mich )
Na, findet ihr nicht, das das ein schönes Heim für Fischis werden könnte und sollte !


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hallo Sabine!

Da geht noch einiges.

Das wird mit den Vorschlägen die Du hier bekommst mit sicherheit ein Schmukstück. Ich hätte schon 1000 Ideen wenn es mein Pool währe.

Aber erst mal eine Frage, wieviel Aufwand kannst oder möchtest Du betreiben.  Das geht von nur neue Folie rein bis zum kompletten Umbau.

.


----------



## Findling (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallo Sabine,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.

Also, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Bauberater hier, aber bei deinem Pool fallen mir gleich ein paar Sachen ein. 

Erst einmal finde ich deine Idee einfach super, aus diesem „Ding“ einen schönen Teich zu machen. Aber wie soll der denn nachher aussehen? Vor allem aber, wie ist das Umfeld beschaffen? Ist der Pool rundherum mit einem Weg oder einer Art Terrasse umgeben oder könnte man da noch was „zulegen“? 

Das Problem sind ja wohl die notwendigen Pflanzen. Dazu fällt mir ganz spontan ein:

1.	aus unbehandeltem Hartholz Standregale in gewünschter Höhe bauen. Das obere „Regalbrett“ wäre dabei wie eine große Kiste zu bauen. Diese an den Rändern entlang ins Wasser stellen und mit lehmhaltigem Sand/Kies füllen und bepflanzen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du den Wasserstand über deinen „Regalen“ individuell durch die Pfostenhöhe bzw. durch die Höhe der Seitenränder(Füllhöhe) regulieren kannst und somit die Voraussetzungen für alle möglichen Pflanzen schaffst. Unter diesen Regalen bietest du zusätzlich deinen künftigen Fischen tolle Versteckmöglichkeiten, um sich vor evtl. vorhandenen Räubern in Sicherheit zu bringen. Da die Holzkonstruktion ständig unter Wasser stehen würde, sehe ich auch kein Problem mit Verrottung. Eine entsprechend starke Substratschicht verhindert auch den Auftrieb der Konstruktion. Da der Pool wohl aus Beton besteht, sehe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Standfestigkeit.

2.	eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, sofern das Umfeld es her gibt, den Pool mit einem Ufergraben zu umgeben, und diesen, nachdem das Ganze nochmals mit Folie ausgelegt wurde, kräftig bepflanzen. Näheres hierzu lies doch mal in den Fachbeiträgen nach.

3.	ggf. wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit, die obere Kante des Pools zu entfernen, und rund herum noch eine Flachwasser/Pflanzzone einzurichten. Hier müsste dann ebenfalls nochmals mit Vlies und Folie gearbeitet werden.

Natürlich wäre auch eine Kombination aus den genannten Möglichkeiten machbar.

Wie ganz oben schon gesagt, es kommt drauf an was du möchtest und wie die Möglichkeiten sind.

Aber eines würde ich auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen: Ich persönlich würde auf gar keinen Fall die vorhandene Treppe „zubauen“ oder entfernen. Später könnte es gut sein, dass du sehr froh bist, eine sichere Ein- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeit für anfallende Arbeiten zu haben. Ebenfalls würde man  sich damit die Option offen halten, das Ganze dann wenn gewünscht immer noch als Schwimmteich nutzen zu können.

Ebenfalls wichtig wäre, dass du über die Pflanzebenen oder durch angebrachte Kletterhilfen sicherstellst, dass ins Wasser gefallene „Land“-Tiere den Pool/Teich sicher wieder verlassen können.:beeten 

So, jetzt habe ich für den frühen Morgen genug gesponnen, jetzt sind die Profis dran. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## uljanosch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Tja, wieviel Aufwand wir beteiben wollen wissen wir noch nicht so gar nicht ....Ich denke mir mit euren Vorschlägen kommen einem bestimmt viele Ideen 
Ich möchte schon auch viel Grün im und am Teich. Mein Männe wäre eher für einen etwas "kaleren" Teich. Im hintergrund hätten wir gerne eine Felslandschaft mit Bachlauf. Wir kennen uns aber wirklich "NULL" mit allem aus. Aber wir sind sehr willig 
Gruß Sabine*


----------



## fbschroeder (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallöchen hier im Forum,
zur Bepflanzung möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern, da gibt es sooooo viele tolle Möglichkeiten und vor allem Geschmäcker.
Da Du etwas von Koi geschrieben hast, stellt sich für mich zu allererst die Frage der Teichtechnik - die muss nämlich auch sein. Die Koi-Haltung ist eine ganz tolle Sache, aber leider auch mit einem gewissen technischen Aufwand behaftet. Sprich: eine vernünftige Filteranlage muss her. Da gibt es etwas für den "Bastelfreund" (siehe meine Internet-Seite) und dann natürlich die Hightech-Alternative geliefert und installiert vom Fachmann. 
Nach Deinen Angaben hat der Pool ein Volumen von ca. 50 m³. Das wäre schon einmal mein Traum. Als grobe Faustregel kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass der Filter dann ein Volumen von ca. 5 m³ (10%) haben sollte. Das geht auch etwas kleiner, dann solltest Du aber auch eine entsprechende Vorfilterung einbauen (z.B. Trommelfilter). Ich schätze mal, dass mich mein Filter incl. Pumpe, sonstige Technik, Filtermedien und allem Baumaterial so um die 2.500,-- € gekostet hat. Und da ist kein Arbeitslohn dabei, da ich alles selbst gemacht habe. Billiger wird es für Dich auf gar keinen Fall gehen - eher teurer. Aber ohne vernünftige Filterung wirst Du keinen Spass am Koi-Teich haben. Und die Tiere schon gar nicht.
Aber lass Dich von meinen Ausführungen bloss nicht entmutigen. Das Hobby Koi und Teich ist wirklich super.
Und noch eins - eine wirklich durchdachte Planung ist das A und O. Dann klappts auch mit dem Teich. 
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## axel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallo Sabine !

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen !
Ich würde um den Pool herum einen großen Pflanzenfilter anlegen .
Das Wasser aus dem Poolbereich heraus in einen Filter pumpen und dann einen Teil des Wassers aus dem Filter über einen Pflanzenfilter und den anderen Teil des Wassers über einen Wasserfall in den Pool zurücklaufen lassen  . 
In den Pool könnt Ihr ja dann Seerosen Hormkraut und Wasserpest in den Randbereichen hereinbringen .
Folie und Fließ würd ich nicht extra in dem Pool verlegen , nur außen herum für den Pflanzenfilter .


Lg  

axel


----------



## uljanosch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Kann man denn mit der schon vorhandenen Sandfilteranlage (Marke habe ich keine Ahnung) mit Bodenabsaugung und Oberfläschenabsaugung auch etwas anfangen ???


----------



## fbschroeder (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallo nochmal,
Du benötigst für die Koihaltung biologische Filterstufen, also z.B. HelX, Japanmatten oder ähnliches. Und natürlich eine entsprechende Vorfilterung. Ob ein Sandfilter integriert werden kann, weiss ich leider nicht.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hi,

zum Thema Sandfilter gibt die Suchfunktion einige gute Treffer preis.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13732/?q=Sandfilter
(auch wenns nicht 100%ig passt - die prinzipiellen Bedenken gegen den Sandfilter bleiben)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3322/?q=Sandfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=44681/?q=Sandfilter#post44681
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=151053/?q=Sandfilter#post151053

Meine Meinung dazu: lass die Finger davon.


----------



## waterman (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hallo Sabine,
ich habe auch einen Swimmingpool, aber viel kleiner, umgebaut. Zwei Fotos aus Herbst 2007 und April 2008. Um Pflanzen unterzubringen muss ich mir einiges einfallen lassen. Schwimminseln, "hochgebockte" Kisten und Pflanztaschen an der Folie. Da viele Pflanzen das A und O sind, hab ich nachträglich etwas Stress gehabt. (Dank diesem Forum, hab ich den aber gut im Griff). Es gibt viele Ideen in das quaderförmige Ding Pflanzmöglichkeiten zu bekommen. Heute würde ich einige anders (besser??)machen.
So siehts bei mir aus:
Gruß
Wil


----------



## fleur (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Hi Sabine,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Wirklich-Teich-:crazy 

Vor ca. 8 Jahren haben wir auch einen betonierten Schwimmingpool in einen Garten-Schwimm-OhneFische-Sonstwie-Teich umgebaut. 

Heute würde ich einiges anders und einiges gleich machen, sprich: habe Erfahrung sammeln können/müssen.

Ihr habt einen entscheidenden Vorteil: ihr kennt das Forum hier ! Ich habe damals einfach angefangen.

Wenn Ihr konkrete Fragen habt über unseren Bauablauf etc.: nur her damit

beste Grüße, viel Spaß im Forum und: nix überstürzen, Ihr habt alle Zeit der Welt

Carin
(i.A. von fleur, der schon wieder Franzosien unsicher gemacht hat)
P.S. mehr Bilder gäbe es in meiner Fotogalerie


----------



## uljanosch (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Swimmingpool-Umbau ???*

Das ist sehr schön ! Werde jetzt mal meinen Mann "Aktivieren" damit er sich hier mal etwas durchliest und dann soll er fragen, fragen, fragen ........
Danke für eure vielen Antworten bis jetzt
Gruß Sabine*


----------

